# Your favorite actress



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 18, 2017)

Who is she?


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 18, 2017)

Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 18, 2017)

Living or dead?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 18, 2017)

Meryl Streep


----------



## Dalia (Nov 18, 2017)

Elizabeth Montgomery, Agnes Moorehead


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 18, 2017)

Dead: Myrna Loy

Living: Maggie Smith


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 18, 2017)

Jodie Foster


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 18, 2017)

Kate Hepburn


----------



## gipper (Nov 18, 2017)

Tori Black








Stormy Daniels





LOL!


----------



## Lulllaboo (Nov 20, 2017)

Michelle Dockery


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 20, 2017)

`
`
Cate Blanchett


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 20, 2017)

Katherine Hepburn.






























or Barbara Eden. Mmmmm-MMMmm!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 20, 2017)

Joanne Woodward






The Long, Hot Summer
The Three Faces of Eve
Mr and Mrs Bridge
The Sound and the Fury
Breathing Lessons
The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-Moon Marigolds


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 20, 2017)

gipper said:


> Tori Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they acting like?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 20, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dead: Myrna Loy
> 
> Living: Maggie Smith


Myrna Loy


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 20, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Living or dead?


As far as dead.......... Gayle Storm was under-rated


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Living or dead?
> ...


Gale Storm?






I agree

Shame booze cut her career short


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2017)

hmm

have to give an honorable mention to Ginger Rogers.

Dance, act, sing....

and can't forget Barbara Stanwyck.

Watch about anything they are in on TCM


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 21, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Living or dead?



Anybody you like, of course.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 21, 2017)

I was torn between Kat Hepburn and Hedy Lamar.  I went with Kat because as an actress I prefer her.  As a woman who also was an actress, I prefer Hedy because her life and deeds hae enduring gravitas that greatly outweighs that of pretty much anyone, actor, politician, etc. To this day, pretty nearly everyone on the planet has had their lives affected by her.


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2017)

Catherine the Great!


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 21, 2017)

Marina Neyelova


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2017)

What about Marilyn Chambers?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 21, 2017)

Other than commercials for Ivory Snow, what has she ever done?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Other than commercials for Ivory Snow, what has she ever done?




Uhhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 21, 2017)

westwall said:


> Catherine the Great!



Catherine ?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Catherine the Great!
> ...



Catherine Deneuve


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2017)

Meryl Streep, Natalie Portman, Jennifer Lawrence, Cate Blanchet, Kate Winslet, Michelle Williams, Elisabeth Shue, Dakota Fanning, Anna Kendrick, Kirsten Dunst, Anna Faris


----------

